

I've averaged about 50k hits a month for six months and not one single comment - colwilson

Surely that&#x27;s not right?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.installion.co.uk&#x2F;
======
k-mcgrady
I'm going to guess the issue is how hidden your comments are. I mean I went to
the site specifically to look for them and it took me around 10 seconds to
find them. Make it more prominent and as it's probably going to be used as a
Q&A than a mere comments section refer to it that way so people who get stuck
know to use it. On the other hand maybe you've just done a great job with the
guide and nobody needs the comment section.

~~~
colwilson
Thanks k, on thinking about it, that sounds like a good idea. It's a pain not
getting feedback, because it drives change - hopefully in the right direction.

I'll make it a bit more brazen.

------
colwilson
Anticipating the silent joke, I thought I'd better leave a comment for myself.
Ha!

------
edwhitesell
For me, the issue is getting the comments button to even display. It's
Javascript (which I block by default), hosted by cloudflare (which I also
block by default). Until I allowed javascript from both your domain and
cloudflare, I didn't even know comments were available. Yet, I was still able
to browse through the site for ubuntu & debian packages.

You may want to have a javascript checker like many sites to alert the user
that the site works best with javascript, or something to that effect.

Side-note: After enabling javascript for your domain & Cloudflare, I also see
my browser would like to run javascript from
[http://localhost](http://localhost). Seems like you have some code from your
local dev system that made it "live".

~~~
edwhitesell
I'm a little unsure of the reasoning I was downvoted for providing honest
feedback to the question the OP asked. Would anyone care to clarify?

